# Giant sliding puzzle



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been asked to make 2, 1 meter square sliding puzzles. If the funding comes through.

My brain just needs some reassuring.
Looks to me as though the frame has a 'tongue' on the upper and right side and 'groove' on lower and left side, then each 'tile' would have a 'groove' on the upper and right side and a 'tongue' on the lower and left side.

Is that the way you see it ?

If so i guess easiest construction would be just to route grooves for all sides and insert splines where the tongues should be. That way, there's just one bit set up and less room for error.

Opinions please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Gavin

It's been a long time for me but if I recall the sliding parts , two sides with male and two sides female and the same thing for the box frame.
If I recall I used the 1/8" thick spline way because they needed to be rounded over a little bit so it would slide easy in the frame and with the other parts..


==


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for confirming my thoughts Bob.


----------

